# Açai - Euterpe oleracea



## ulala_eu

Olá, gente!

Estou a procurar a tradução da planta brasileira açai para espanhol e encontrei várias opções: acaí, azaí e asaí. A mais popular parece ser "acaí", mas pela pronúncia em português, acho mais natural "azaí" ou "asaí". Alguem tem alguma ideia? Desde já, muito obrigada.


----------



## will.espmx

ulala_eu said:


> Olá, gente!
> 
> "Estou a procurar" (cuidado com esse tipo de construção, o correto é "estou procurando", pois é uma certeza, do modo como você colocou indica-se dúvida, incerteza) a tradução da "palavra que designa o nome da" planta brasileira "açaí" para espanhol e encontrei várias opções: acaí, azaí e asaí. A mais popular parece ser "acaí", mas pela pronúncia em português, acho mais natural "azaí" ou "asaí". Alguém tem alguma idéia? Desde já, muito obrigada.


       Veja as correções no texto, e o termo em espanhol mais comum para a palavra "açaí" do português é "acaí". Olha! não caia no erro de pensar que só porque a pronúncia do "ç" do português se assemelha ao "z ou s" do espanhol e que por isso o correto é "asaí ou azaí", não tem nada a ver português é português, espanhol é espanhol, não é porque o espanhol é "parecido" (só aparenta ser mas na prática não é bem assim) com o português que esse tipo de relação deve ser estabelecida. Ok


----------



## Carfer

> "Estou a procurar" (cuidado com esse tipo de construção, o correto é "estou procurando"


 
A construção _'Estar a' + infinitivo_ é inteiramente correcta e muitíssimo comum no português de Portugal.


----------



## will.espmx

Carfer said:


> A construção _'Estar a' + infinitivo_ é inteiramente correcta e muitíssimo comum no português de Portugal.


Exatamente, só que eu não disse em relação ao português de Portugal e sim do Brasil, assim essa construção aqui é incorreta do ponto de vista gramatical quando se quer indicar certeza, agora se queremos indicar incerteza o uso dessa construção é correto.


----------



## ulala_eu

Obrigada will.espmx, mas o português que eu falo é o de Portugal e sempre usei a construção estar a + infitivo. Também acho desnecessária a correção da forma em que me expressei. Os foruns e alguns outros meios da internet são formas rápidas de se comunicar e por isso por vezes não reparo na estrutura dos textos tanto quanto faria se for para um outro meio. Quanto à possível razão da tradução da palavra "açaí" que eu ofereci, sei que na grande maioria de ocasiões a pronúncia não tem nada a ver com o nome de uma mesa coisa em diferentes línguas, mas, por ser uma planta originária de um país, pensei que podia acontecer que não seria feita uma tradução para espanhol por não existir a planta em Espanha, mas sim uma adaptação fonética. Mas mesmo assim, obrigada, estamos sempre a aprender. 

Obrigada pelo esclarecimento também, Carfer.


----------



## Alentugano

will.espmx said:


> Exatamente, só que eu não disse em relação ao português de Portugal e sim do Brasil, assim essa construção aqui é incorreta do ponto de vista gramatical quando se quer indicar certeza, agora se queremos indicar incerteza o uso dessa construção é correto.


 
Não é incorreta, não. Ela não é usual no Brasil, apenas isso. _A procurar_ e _procurando_ é a mesmíssima coisa nesse contexto.


----------



## anaczz

will.espmx said:


> Exatamente, só que eu não disse em relação ao português de Portugal e sim do Brasil, assim essa construção aqui é incorreta do ponto de vista gramatical quando se quer indicar certeza, agora se queremos indicar incerteza o uso dessa construção é correto.


 
Não há nada de agramatical no uso a + infinitivo, nem no Brasil e, muito menos, em Portugal.
O máximo que pode acontecer é identificarmos um falante de português europeu, apenas pelo seu uso.
Não entendo o que quer dizer com usá-la "quando se quer indicar incerteza".


----------



## will.espmx

anaczz said:


> Não há nada de *agramatical* no uso a + infinitivo, nem no Brasil e, muito menos, em Portugal.
> O máximo que pode acontecer é identificarmos um falante de português europeu, apenas pelo seu uso.
> Não entendo o que quer dizer com usá-la "quando se quer indicar incerteza".



Eu não disse que é agramatical, disse que é pouco usual e que muitas vezes gera duplo sentido.Só pra você ter uma idéia, quando eu digo "incerteza digo ambigüidade":



> São casos como “Estava no barco a pescar.”, em
> que não temos certeza se “a pescar” é uma ação em andamento (aspecto progressivo) ou se é a
> motivação de o indivíduo estar no barco (“para pescar”).
> 
> 
> 
> (Mothé, Nubia Graciella Mendes.VARIAÇÃO E MUDANÇA AQUÉM E ALÉM MAR:
> GERÚNDIO VERSUS INFINITIVO GERUNDIVO NO PORTUGUÊS DOS SÉCULOS XIX E XX. UFRJ: Rio de Janerio,2007).
Click to expand...

Leia o texto completo aqui e verás a que estou me referindo: www.letras.ufrj.br/posverna/mestrado/MotheNGM.pdf


----------



## will.espmx

ulala_eu said:


> Olá, gente!
> 
> Estou a procurar a tradução da planta brasileira açai para espanhol e encontrei várias opções: acaí, azaí e asaí. A mais popular parece ser "acaí", mas pela pronúncia em português, acho mais natural "azaí" ou "asaí". Alguem tem alguma ideia? Desde já, muito obrigada.




Mira! En Español se escribe *acaí *pero se pronuncia* asaí* pues en español no existe el "ç", como en portugués *açaí*.

http://www.lineayforma.com/nutricion/frutos-de-la-amazonia-el-acai.html


----------



## ulala_eu

Obrigada pela contribuição, will.espmx, mas em espanhol, se escrever "acaí", as pessoas vão ler /akaí/, por isso, por adaptação fonética, continuo a pensar que é melhor a opção de "asaí".


----------



## will.espmx

ulala_eu said:


> Obrigada pela contribuição, will.espmx, mas em espanhol, se escrever *"acaí", as pessoas vão ler /akaí/* [ *isso pra quem não sabe que esta palavra vem do português, quem tem esse conhecimento e sabe como é a pronuncia em português pode lê-la como asaí ou azaí, quem não sabe disso lê /akaí/ mesmo] *, por isso, por adaptação fonética, continuo a pensar que é melhor a opção de "asaí".




Sim isso é verdade, mas *acaí* é escrito assim em espanhol porque nessa língua não existe o ç, aí tirou-se a cedilha do c, em espanhol. Concordo contigo que *asaí e azaí* [esta última dependendo da região espanhol a que nos referimos, pois há regiões em que o som Z é interdental como em Madri por exemplo] são, nesse caso uma adaptação fonética melhor pois já que a palavra *açaí* não existe no espanhol da Espanha, e creio que em Hispanoamérica tampouco, o que se deve fazer é uma adaptação fonética, porém *acaí *é mais difundido logo deve-se usá-la em sua tradução, para que tanto leigos quanto pessoas de alto conhecimento entendam o que você está dizendo.


----------



## ulala_eu

Continuo a pensar que o uso de acaí para Espanha poderia levar a erro, pois acho que a imensa maioria de pessoas não saberiam que deveria ser lido como -s-. Também poderia deixar ficar o -ç- que, ainda que não existe em espanhol, é uma letra conhecida por quase todos os espanhóis por existir em outras línguas do país (catalão e variantes do galego). Contudo, prefiro a opção asaí por ser mais adequada para todos os leitores espanhóis e por ser uma palavra que não tem problemas com a pronúncia.


----------



## vf2000

Das vezes que eu vi o produto (em cápsulas, industrializado) o nome era ACAI, sem acento, e as pessoas diziam A-KÁ-I, paroxítona. Aliás, os espanhois não ligam pra isso, pronunciam SHA-QUIS-PE-A-RE para Shakespeare, por exemplo, logo não vão se esmerar para pronunciar o pobre do AÇAÍ, certo?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ou Mi-A-Mi em vez de "Maiámi".


----------



## brasileirinho

Na minha opinião, se a fonética é tão importante, mantenha o ç, uma vez que em catalão usa-se essa letra, como em "Barça".


----------



## WhoSoyEu

brasileirinho said:


> Na minha opinião, se a fonética é tão importante, mantenha o ç, uma vez que em catalão usa-se essa letra, como em "Barça".



Concordo, pois caso contrário a fonética será perdida, e daqui a algum tempo as pessoas irão perguntar se acaí tem algo a ver com açaí.


----------

